# تبين بياض الجسم بدون اضرار وبشرة حلوة وسعادة زوجية !!!! تعالي عندي اقدم لكي اللؤلؤ



## اللؤلؤ العجيب. (2 نوفمبر 2012)

‏من عجائب البيان العلمي في القرآن الكريم: " اللؤلؤ والمرجان"





يَخْرُجُ مِنْهُمَا اللُّؤْلُؤُ وَالْمَرْجَانُ (22)
فَبِأَيِّ آلاءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ (23) سورة الرحمن






جديدي ... هو منتج بحري طبيعي فريد وعجيب – هذا المنتج رائع ويعتبر 5 في 1
لانه فيه مجموووعة فوائد توصل لها البحث العلمي – فلكي أن تتخيلي أن هذا المنتج :
1- يفتح البشره
2- ويغذي الخلايا
3- ويمد الجسم بالفيتامينات
4- وينقي الكبد من الاكسدة 
5- ويعطيكي الكالسيوم والمعادن اللي يحتاجها جسمك بالاضافه الى ان بشرتك تكون حيويه وفيها نظاره من اول استخدام تستخدمينه راح تشوفي الفرق !!!
( اللؤلؤ العجيب ) وهو اللؤلؤ الطبيعي بذاته.!!!
كثير من البنات يبون علاج للتجاعيد او يبون تفتيح لون بشرتهم ومافيه خلطه الا وجربوها ومافي كريم الا واشتروه لكن بدون فائده .!!!
... تدرون وش السبب ؟؟....
لان البنت غالبا بتهتم بمظهرها الخارجي وتنسى تغذي نفسها من الداخل اللي هو اهم عامل اساسي لنظارة البشره وصفائها وكثير منهم تهمل نفسها خاصة المراه العاملة والمتزوجة 
وتلاحظوا ان الوحدة منا بعد الحمل والولادة او فترة من الزمن تسمر ؟؟؟!!!
والسبب في ذلك التغذية والجو
حيث يحصل عندها اكسدة وللتعرف على الاكسدة وما هيتها اكثر يمكن البحث عنها عشان ما اطول عليكم !!!
..
لكن سبحان الله لكل داء دواء كما اخبر به صلى الله عليه وسلم
طبعآ انا من البنات اللي جربو اللؤلؤ بأمانة وكان له نتائج عجيبه سبحان الله وحبيت انقل لكم شي انا مجربته واستفدت منه كثير فتح لوني او رجع لوني بالاصح !!

طيب وش هو اللؤلؤ وش مكوناته وش فوائدة؟؟؟
انا اقولك – اللؤلؤ سلمك الله ( عباره عن حيوان بحري يتحول بقدرة الله الى اللؤلؤ بعد مرور عدد من السنوات والاصداف بتفرز عليها ماده تحوله الى اللؤلؤ ) وعلى فكره انا اتكلم عن نوع من انواعه اللؤلؤ !!! مش حق الزينه والحلي انتبهوا يااخوات وركزوا معاي.!!!
وهذا الموجود عندي صغير جدآ ومثل البالون
رقيق يعني مخصص للشراب 
وطبعآ في حبوب تبييض تباع ومن خلال البحث توصلنا ان بداخلها مسحوق اللؤلؤ 
بعد فحصه وتقدره تتآكدوا اسمها دايموند وايتنينج سويسرية ومقلد يجي منها 
ما يحتوي اللؤلؤ من عناصر وفيتامينات 

بعد ماحللوا اللؤلؤ لقو انه عنده مجمووووووعه من الفيتامينات والمعادن
( كالسيوم – التيتانيوم- المغنيسيوم- الخارصين – حديد – نحاس )
وهذا كله مفيد لصحة جسمك .. وكل منا ينقصها تغذيه وخاصة في زمنا هذا 
فاللؤلؤ مجرب وممتاز جدا لتعويض الجسم عن النقص في الفيتامينات 
نأتي لفوائده ...

اللؤلؤ بيحتوي على معادن وخاصة الكالسيوم فهو بالتالي راح يقوي عظامك واسنانك – ومفيد للعيون لانه يحتوي على فيتامين أ ويحفظ بريقه ولمعانه – وايضآ مفييييد جدا للبشره ويفتح بشرتك كامل الجسم ملحوظ وتدرون وش السبب ؟؟......
لان اساسا احنا نتيجة التغذية اللي مو جيده تصير عندنا اكسدة وتترسب في الكبد و بتفرز تصبغات وهالتصبغات بتسرع بعملية تجعيد البشره ويبهت لون البشره وتسمر وكثير كان لون بشرتهم ابيض وتغير لون بشرتهم الاصلي !!
عشان تحافظي على لون بشرتك وصحتك 
ننصحك به وخصوصآ الانسان كل ما تقدم في العمر تكثر الاكسدة عنده .

فاللؤلؤ دوره انه ينقي الكبد من الاكسدة التي تسبب التصبغات و يقلل من افرازها وبالتالي ترجع لكي النظاره والحيويه لبشرتك وجلدك من اول وجديد وتحافظي عليها 
ويمنع اللؤلؤ من انتاج الميلامين وتخفيف الاصطباغ والبقع الداكنه اللي نشتكي منها هالايام ....
لؤلؤي العجيب بيغذي خلاياكي من جوا لانه يحتوي على احماض امينيه تقريبا 18 حمض اميني وهذا ممتاااااااااااز ضد الاكسدة التي تسبب الاسمرار، تعرفون ان أي نقص في الاحماض الامينيه عندنا وش يصير بالجلد والبشره ..؟ يغمق لونك ويبهته ويعمل تجاعيد لجلدك سبحان الله .
والله يابنات اني حبيت افيدكم واحب لكم الخير مثل ماحبه لنفسي 
وانا لو ماجربته ماكنت بنقله لكم لكن الشهاده لله اللؤلؤ جدا ممتاز
وحبيت ابيعه لكي افيد الناس عن الاكتشاف العلمي 
وحتى انه يقوي عضلات الجسم بشكل عام ويشد عضلات المهبل ويضيقه
.وفيه سر الحياة السعيدة 

تستطيعين تستخدمينه كشراب بعد طحنه لانه انا لا ابيع مسحوق ابيع حب عشان تتأكدي ويطمئن قلبك
وله فوائد ممتازه لانه فيه كل المعادن والتغذيه اللي يحتاجها جسمك او تستخدمينه قناع للبشرة 
......................................................................
عندي تقرير يثبت انه اللؤلؤ طبيعي 100% وبدون أي تدخلات كيميائية طبيعي اصلي – وبعض الكريمات اللي تنباع !!!! لتفتيح البشره داخل فيها اللؤلؤ في صناعتها وهذا ان دل على شي يدل على فائدته الكبيره ...
ابي كل من جربت هاللؤلؤ تقول رايها بكل امانة وصراحه وانا والله مابي منكم الا تذكروني بالخير وتدعون لي وأن تكتبوا تجربتكم لي مع اللؤلؤ

طبعآ انا ابيعه بالغرام والتسليم بالرياض يد بيد والباقي عن طريق شركات الشحن
للتواصل: 0567329995



 


وراح انقل لكم بعض الدردشات اللي جربوها واخذو مني واستفادوا منه ولله الحمد

هذه البحث خاص بنا ونرجوا من الكل نقل المعلومة لكي يستفيد الجميع من هذا البحث العلمي حتى لو ما اشتروا مني لانه علم واكتشاف وتدبر في ايات الله العظيمة
ومن لجم علمآ لجمه الله بلجام من نار او كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم 
اختكم بالله الباحثة اللؤلؤ العجيب 







الفحص المخبري الدواء 





تجربة زبونة 1 اللؤلؤ للبشرة + ديرما






تجربة زبونة 2





تجربة زبونة 3





تعاملنا مع الزبائن ولله الحمد 






صورة اللؤلؤ





طريقة الوزن بميزان الذهب 




النساء فقط 

نتمنى زيارتكي للمتجر 
ظ…طھط¬ط± Beautyshop - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط©
لو تكرمتي انشري في القروبات الله يسعدك 




​


----------



## اللؤلؤ العجيب. (8 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: تبين بياض الجسم بدون اضرار وبشرة حلوة وسعادة زوجية !!!! تعالي عندي اقدم لكي الل*

لااله الا الله


----------



## اللؤلؤ العجيب. (1 أبريل 2013)

*رد: تبين بياض الجسم بدون اضرار وبشرة حلوة وسعادة زوجية !!!! تعالي عندي اقدم لكي الل*

أحسن إلى الناس تستعبد قلوبهم *** فطالما استعبد الإنسان إحسان


أحسن إذا ما كان إمكان و مقدرة *** فلن يدوم على الإنسان إمكان


----------



## سالي المسكينه (26 مايو 2013)

*رد: تبين بياض الجسم بدون اضرار وبشرة حلوة وسعادة زوجية !!!! تعالي عندي اقدم لكي الل*

[font=.helvetica neueui]لفقر الدم (الانيميا)[/font]
[font=.helvetica neueui]
[/font]
[font=.helvetica neueui]معلقة من مسحوق الحلبة الناعم تخلط مع 3 معالق من العسل الاسود تؤخذ يوميا قبل الغداء وقبل العشاء بربع ساعه [/font]
[font=.helvetica neueui]بالاضافة الي[/font]
[font=.helvetica neueui]زعتر + نعناع + بابونج يخلط بكميات متساوية وناخذ معلقة وتوضع علي كوب من الماء المغلي ثم تترك 10 دقائق ثم تصفي وتحلي بالعسل وتشرب بعد الغداء والعشاء [/font]
[font=.helvetica neueui]بالاضافة الي [/font]
[font=.helvetica neueui]قبل النوم مباشرة 2 معلقة من الخميرة + معلقة من العسل علي كوب من الماء تخلط وتشرب[/font]​


----------



## سالي المسكينه (28 مايو 2013)

*رد: تبين بياض الجسم بدون اضرار وبشرة حلوة وسعادة زوجية !!!! تعالي عندي اقدم لكي الل*

[FONT=.Helvetica NeueUI]خلطات تطويل الشعر مضمونة خمسة اشبار[/FONT]
[FONT=.Helvetica NeueUI]http://cofe-shop.com/5l6a3.htm[/FONT]​


----------



## سالي المسكينه (28 مايو 2013)

*رد: تبين بياض الجسم بدون اضرار وبشرة حلوة وسعادة زوجية !!!! تعالي عندي اقدم لكي الل*

لا اله الا الله


----------

